# suggestions to improve my 20 g aquascaping



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi there,

i have just kinda finished initially laying out my 20 gal aquascape though i feel there is something missing and i have only a limited amount of experience in aquascaping as this is my first attempt at planted tanks.

I currently have about 3 baby molly frys in my tank right now and i was thinking of updating the look of the tank once they get a bit bigger... can you guys give me some suggestions as to how i can improve on the aquascape. thanks


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it looks great


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks just fine to me . Good job on aquascaping! And..... if this is your first planted tank, your mad skills will *blow* mine out of the water in no time flat !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

If that's your first aquascaping job, than you'll be pro in no time. Not like me 
btw looks awesome! do you have co2 set up?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks guys... you are all too kind... i know i still have a long way to go... i was thinking of either putting up a moss wall with some java ferns and anubias in the middle. and maybe adding some wisteria or anacharis on the right background but since i got the HOB filters it might disturb the growth of the plant.. 

road runner, yes im using CO2 (DIY paintball co2 set up)


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks great, the only thing that could improve it would be to move it into one of my tanks


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks, for your kind words... was looking for suggestions as to what else could i add to make a good background plant coverage


----------

